# car camping close to boulder?



## -..renae..- (Feb 3, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any good car camping spots as close to boulder as possible. It would be cool if they were spaced far enough apart to allow for late night music creation and livations.


----------



## bkp77 (May 9, 2004)

for a campground:

http://www.bouldermountainlodge.com/bouldermountainlodge/Page2.html

cheap and just up the canyon. not much room for parties though.

if you are looking for free and legal you will have to drive up past nederland and n. on 72 and look for FS roads that have lots of places to car camp. Nederland cops have little to do though and check the areas allot. lame. i was woken up twice in one night by two different cops once. I was totally quiet and no fires or anything. a real joke. nice spots though.


----------



## matobs (Nov 26, 2003)

head up boulder canyon - then up sugarloaf towards the NF there's an access point up there off the Switzerland Trail (I think that's the name) but there's good car camping up there


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

*camping*

i agree with matobs switzerland trail west from sugarloaf mtn has some decent spots. 
chrispy


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

There is good camping up there, but i've run into cops many times..in the middle of BFE, while riding my dirtbike. And, i've had angry locals sit and watch us breakdown camp and make sure we packed up everything.


----------

